# [REQ][MOD] Option to hide Nav bar in jelly belly



## amathophobia (Dec 1, 2011)

Pretty much as the title suggests. Ever since seeing the terrible burn-in on the screens of display model nexuses I've been really paranoid about it happening to my phone. So if anyone could whip up a mod to give the option to hide the Nav bar from the power button menu (like in aokp ICS) I would be eternally grateful.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

amathophobia said:


> Pretty much as the title suggests. Ever since seeing the terrible burn-in on the screens of display model nexuses I've been really paranoid about it happening to my phone. So if anyone could whip up a mod to give the option to hide the Nav bar from the power button menu (like in aokp ICS) I would be eternally grateful.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


As much as these threads generally annoy me to some extent...
This IS one of the primary deciding factors on my staying on ICS for the time being.
I'm super OCD about burn in as well. I generally hide my nav bar ~%50 of the time and have yet to get even the slightest burn-in.
Maybe it isn't as needed as we expect: but I'd prefer to keep my ORIGINAL phone...with absolutely no problems...no case...no screen protector...never been dropped...Yeah. I want this bad-boy above any CLNR.

Edit:
That being said.
I'm sure it's being worked on...and threads like this probably aren't going to make the devs work any faster on it.
Patience for you *and I* is in our best interest.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

wait? what's that??


----------



## amathophobia (Dec 1, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> As much as these threads generally annoy me to some extent...
> This IS one of the primary deciding factors on my staying on ICS for the time being.
> I'm super OCD about burn in as well. I generally hide my nav bar ~%50 of the time and have yet to get even the slightest burn-in.
> Maybe it isn't as needed as we expect: but I'd prefer to keep my ORIGINAL phone...with absolutely no problems...no case...no screen protector...never been dropped...Yeah. I want this bad-boy above any CLNR.
> ...


I feel you and I generally believe request threads to be have a "look a gift horse in the mouth" feel to them. Yet I was told that jakeday most likely will not incorporate this into future builds and I didn't see any other mentions of this in the thread so I thought I would bring it up to show that there is interest. Though I am not quite sure why I need to defend it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amathophobia (Dec 1, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> wait? what's that??


What's what? Burn in?

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screen_burn-in

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

No, I meant, Wait.... 
The devs are working on all of the mods. 
5 of these threads everyday.
Just wait, they will come.


----------



## amathophobia (Dec 1, 2011)

Starting to smell like xda in here. If you don't like the thread then don't read it. If you having nothing to add besides negativity then don't post.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 19, 2012)

I actually saw a link to a mod in LMT's thread I believe over at xda


----------



## russphil (Feb 28, 2012)

If you don't mind it your nav bar being permanently disabled, this XDA thread has a flashable zip. I've been using it since the preview release and it's worked on every jellybean rom I've tried it on

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1740328


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey guys relax, keep it respectfull, & be thankful I don't troll everyone's posts.


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

russphil said:


> If you don't mind it your nav bar being permanently disabled, this XDA thread has a flashable zip. I've been using it since the preview release and it's worked on every jellybean rom I've tried it on
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1740328


yup this is what you requested. That with lmt launcher.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## amathophobia (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you very much everyone. I am confused though, how do you navigate if the Nav bar is completely removed?

Nevermind. Figured it out. This is even better than what I was looking for. Thanks again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

